# #$%@ Goat!!



## Cloud Cover (24 Jun 2006)

Goats these days ... 

Reproduced under the fair dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



British army demotes goat for disrupting parade
Updated Sat. Jun. 24 2006 5:56 PM ET

Associated Press

LONDON -- A British army regiment's mascot goat was demoted in disgrace after it disrupted a parade before a host of international dignitaries to mark the Queen's birthday, a military spokesman said Saturday.

The military mascot, a six-year-old male goat called Billy, was downgraded from the rank of lance-corporal to fusilier -- the same status as a private -- after army chiefs ruled his poor display ruined the ceremony June 16 at a British army base in Episkopi, western Cyprus.

Lance-Cpl. Dai Davies, 22, the goat's handler, was unable to keep control during the parade earlier this month, as the mascot darted from side to side, throwing soldiers off their stride, spokesman Capt. Crispian Coates said by telephone from Episkopi -- one of two British bases on the island.

"The goat, which has been the Royal Welsh Regiment's mascot since 2001, was supposed to be leading the march but would not stay in line,'' said Coates.

"He was reported for insubordination and after consideration, the commanding officer decided he had no option but to demote Billy.''

Capt. William Rose, a soldier present at the parade, said the goat "was trying to headbutt the waist and nether regions of the drummers.''
A total of 11 mascots -- including a ferret, an Indian black buck and a ram -- are kept by the British army but regiments do not take the mascots on tours to combat zones. British members of Parliament were told last month keeping the mascots costs the equivalent of about $60,000 Cdn a year.

The Welsh regiment was presented with a goat from the royal herd in 1746 and Billy is descended from the same bloodline, said a spokeswoman for Britain's Ministry of Defence, on customary condition of anonymity.

"He is not a grazing goat and has food flown in from Wales. Billy also has an allowance of two cigarettes a day -- both of which he eats,'' said the spokeswoman.

Ambassadors from Spain, Sweden, the Netherlands, a United Nations special representative and the head of UN forces in Cyprus all attended the parade in Cyprus, Coates added.


----------



## winchable (24 Jun 2006)

I think I've reached laugh threshold.
Nothing will be funny again, a violent insubordinate cigarette eating goat.


----------



## redleafjumper (24 Jun 2006)

Perhaps the goat's handler should not have been of the same rank (L/Cpl) as the goat.  There may have been some confusion as to who was senior. Certainly the demotion of the goat makes the matter clear.

Perhaps the mess hall laying in a supply of mint jelly might act as a deterent.


----------



## winchable (24 Jun 2006)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Perhaps the goat's handler should not have been of the same rank (L/Cpl) as the goat.  There may have been some confusion as to who was senior. Certainly the demotion of the goat makes the matter clear.
> 
> Perhaps the mess hall laying in a supply of mint jelly might act as a deterent.




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Nono, okay stop seriously.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2006)

From http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/06/24/goat-sat.html
"*British army goat demoted after head-butting drummer*

A British army goat has been demoted in disgrace after it head-butted a drummer's rear-end during the Queen's birthday parade.

Billy, a six-year-old goat that is the mascot for the Royal Welsh Regiment in western Cyprus, was demoted to fusilier from lance-corporal Saturday after his superior officers ruled that his disruptive behaviour ruined a regimental parade at the British army base in Episkopy.

The parade included several international dignitaries who had been invited to celebrate Queen Elizabeth's 80th birthday.

Billy allegedly darted from side to side, throwing soldiers off their stride. But his worst offence was "trying to head-butt the waist and nether regions of the drummers," said Capt. William Rose.

British army spokesman Capt. Crispian Coates told the Canadian Press: "The goat, which has been the Royal Welsh Regiment's mascot since 2001, was supposed to be leading the march but would not stay in line… He was reported for insubordination, and after consideration the commanding officer decided he had no option but to demote Billy."

The demotion was all the more shocking because Billy comes from a long line of British army blue bloods. His bloodline traces back to 1746 when his ancestor was donated to the Welsh regiment from the royal goat herd.

It wasn't immediately clear what impact the demotion would have."
So, for all you of the 22e out there: let Batisse know that he's not immune to military justice ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2006)

I shoulda known: this had already made it to the forums 


v Garvin out


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jun 2006)

Hey, don't feel bad, remember your NOT going to beat an old Navy guy [Whiskey]to a story abouts goats/sheeps........ :-*


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> I think I've reached laugh threshold.
> Nothing will be funny again, a violent insubordinate cigarette eating goat.


 :rofl:

I would have loved to have been there to see that...
Just chaos and mayhem

HL


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jun 2006)

These kind of stories do make it easy to see how/where the Monty Python guys got their wealth of material........I mean who could actually THINK up an antedote like that one?


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jun 2006)

try having a canine partner that actually out-ranks you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> "It wasn't immediately clear what impact the demotion would have."



Perhaps  this.


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> try having a canine partner that actually out-ranks you.


You left yourself wide open for that one Paracowboy and I am not going to touch it...although much comes to mind ;D

HL


----------



## big bad john (28 Sep 2006)

Wee all have our ups and downs don't we.

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topics/article.asp?cu_no=2&item_no=109789&version=1&template_id=38&parent_id=20

Demoted army goat reinstatedPublished: Wednesday, 27 September, 2006, 11:03 AM Doha Time 


William (Billy) Windsor with handler lance corporal Dai Davies

NICOSIA: A disgraced British regimental goat stationed in Cyprus has won back his stripe by impressing top military brass on the same parade ground where his antics spoilt Queen Elizabeth’s birthday celebrations, army officials said yesterday.

William (Billy) Windsor, was demoted to private after refusing to keep in step with a marching band marking the Queen’s 80th birthday on June 16, at Episkopi garrison near Limassol on the Mediterranean island’s south coast.

Billy - attached to the 1st battalion Royal Welsh - spent three months in the wilderness before his shot at redemption.

And it was on the same Happy Valley parade field where Billy regained the respect of his fellow soldiers.

Billy - Army Number 25232301 - regained his rank after "turning heads" during last week’s Alma Day parade to celebrate a Royal Welsh victory in the Crimea War, 1854.

"Billy was honoured to receive his promotion of Lance Corporal by the Colonel of the Royal Welsh Regiment, Brigadier Roderick Porter," British Forces Cyprus spokesman captain Crispin Coates said.

"He marched proudly and with his head held high," he added.

The goat was a popular member of the 1st Battalion before his lack of decorum got him into hot water during the birthday bash.

Moreover, the British army in Cyprus had received a protest letter from a Canadian animal rights group demanding the army reinstate Billy as he was "only acting the goat" during the Queen’s ceremony.

"Billy performed exceptionally well, he has had all summer to reflect on his behaviour at the Queen’s birthday and clearly earned the rank he deserves," said Captain Simon Clarke.

As an NCO, the goat can now enjoy the privileges his rank entails.

"This will include soldiers standing to attention and having membership of the Corporals’ Mess," said Crispin.

Billy was marched before his commanding officer Huw James after being reported for "unacceptable behaviour" during the Queen’s birthday drill.

Six-year-old Billy is on his first overseas tour since joining the regiment in 2001. - AFP


----------



## redleafjumper (28 Sep 2006)

I hope that the powers that be didn't "flag" his file, otherwise future opportunities might be affected.


----------



## Pearson (28 Sep 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Moreover, the British army in Cyprus had received a protest letter  :tsktsk: from a Canadian animal rights group demanding the army reinstate Billy as he was "only acting the goat" during the Queen’s ceremony.



 :rofl:


----------

